# Dexter



## woodsman

Anyone else fond of Miami's most effective serial killer? 

I absolutely love this series. It's just about the only fiction (politics aside) I watch on TV now. 

So refreshing, great acting, plot and although I don't think it's always meant to be, funny. 

Any other fans? Any thoughts?


----------



## BookStop

Fond of Dexter isn't really enough for me, I love him, I mean, it!

The first season wasn't as good I think as it is now, but that's normal. I imagine it takes the writers awhile to really find thier groove, and the doakes character was not a good actor. Evryone else though, superb! I loved Jimmy Smits' addition to season 3.


----------



## Niolani

I love the series too but as usual in Australia, the free to air stations are so conservative and it's broadcasting is erratic . I can't believe they decided to show season three, though I am grateful.

I'm starting to get a bit worried that it's turning formulaic, you know, he finds someone who understands him and then offs them.


----------



## woodsman

Yeah tis a bit. I actually really enjoyed the first season Doakes may not be the greatest acted part but he brought some variety and the twists were pretty well hidden. 

Hopefully season four will break out of any plot circles and remain fresh.


----------



## Connavar

Dexter has been a huge fav of mine since the first ep.   Michael C Hall does so great job that i can never go near the books before the series end.

S1,S2 was better than S3 but having seen 6 eps of S4 i must say its fresh,exciting again.

Trust me its not as formulatic as season 3 which was weak at times with his new friend that was a twisted killer too.


----------



## Alysheba

I love the series. But it is best unedited. Of course they did air it here in the USA on national TV (during the summer I believe) but it was edited in which I didn't watch it. I prefer it on Showtime. It's not as good when it's cut up. LOLOL


----------



## Omphalos

I actually watched the edited version of season 1 on CBS when it broadcast a while ago.  Based on that, I fell in love with the show.  I just finished season 2 and am blown away by how good it was.  Can't wait to start on season 3.


----------



## Connavar

You must watch the unedited versions of the first two seasons.   They are the best series and there is no point to edited version since they remove everything that make Dexter shocking,original.

I have read what they have done.

Its not a teen drama its about a sick serial killer with a code his father gave him that keeps in control.


----------



## woodsman

Just watched the first 5 episodes of season 4 and loving it hugely! This is going to be a great season I feel.


----------



## Niolani

I think I should get the DVD's then, I didn't even think about TV stations editing- duh! Finally finished season 3 here so I think the DVD's will be the way to go.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I love this show! Michael C Hall is outstanding as Dexter. 

IMO the only significant weak point in the series is his wife. I can't remember her name, no matter how hard I try. Julie Benz (who did a good job playing vampire Darla in Buffy) gets more and more annoying with each episode. That syrupy-sweet, whiny voice! I wouldn't blame Dexter if he decided to introduce her to his Dark Passenger. 

Season 4 is great though. John Lithgow is deliciously evil as Trinity. He's such a treat to watch. I loathe Trinity but at the same time I want him to stay because it's such a pleasure watching Lithgow. Trinity scares me witless and I love it.


----------



## woodsman

Yeah, Trinity is superbly written - so unpredictable. The twists and turns this season have me feeling a little travel sick.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I love Dexter.  I've only seen Seasons 1 and 2 (on DVD), but I'm looking to see Season 3 soon (every time I check at the rental store, though, they only  have disc 2 and not disc 1, so I'm waiting...wish I could buy it, as I did the first two seasons, but can't afford it at the moment).

The writing is great, and I love Dexter's inner monologue.  It is an amazing accomplishment that the writers have taken a character that we should hate because of the things he does and makes the audience love him.


----------



## Alysheba

Daisy-Boo said:


> I love this show! Michael C Hall is outstanding as Dexter.
> 
> IMO the only significant weak point in the series is his wife. I can't remember her name, no matter how hard I try. Julie Benz (who did a good job playing vampire Darla in Buffy) gets more and more annoying with each episode. That syrupy-sweet, whiny voice! I wouldn't blame Dexter if he decided to introduce her to his Dark Passenger.



I don't like her either. In fact I didn't care for Darla much at all on Buffy. I think it's her voice. It's too girlie. Boy do I sound conceited or what?


----------



## Connavar

Anyone see the ending ?

Heh i have always liked Rita.  She is very nice and made Dexter get feelings like a human when he saw he loved her,the kids.

She is a huge part of the series.


----------



## thesoothsayer

I've been delaying watching the last two episodes for the past few days. 

Wow! The ending... mixed emotions now.

I guess they had to do it. It was getting a bit formulaic.

Edit: Will she reappear as a shade like his dad?


----------



## Alexa

Anyone cares to share the end ? I lost the trace after Dexter gets married.


----------



## thesoothsayer

Dexter's wedding was the last episode of season 3.

Season 4 just finished. You want a spoiler for the whole season?


----------



## Alexa

It would be nice, thanks.


----------



## thesoothsayer

Well, IIRC, it starts with Deborah's FBI agent lover (Lundy) coming back to Miami to investigate a serial killer whom he suspects has been active for years. He calls the killer "Trinity Killer" because he kills in cycles of three - a young woman in a bath tub with her femoral artery sliced open, a middle-aged mother of two jumping to her death, and an older father of two bludgeoned to death.

Dexter finds out that a recent bathtub death occurred in the same house where a similar murder happened 30 years earlier. He's intrigued by the serial killer's ability to evade law enforcement for so long, and thinks he can learn something from him on how to survive.

Then Deborah and Lundy are shot. Lundy dies, but Deborah survives. However, she didn't see the shooter, who shot her from behind. She thinks that the "Trinity Killer" was the shooter because Lundy was getting close to solving the case.

Dexter, working on another lead using Lundy's material, manages to find out where the "Trinity Killer" will strike again. He goes there, but is too late to stop the killer from bludgeoning the victim to death. He follows the killer to his house, but when he arrives, he finds out that the killer has a wife and 2 teen-aged kids. He feels that he can learn from Trinity on how to balance having a family with being a serial killer, something Harry's code tells him will not work, and he works to get close to him.

Dexter uses an alias to approach Trinity for advice, and after some initial good advice from Trinity that he takes, Dexter begins to realise that Trinity's not really a happy family man. He's actually an abusive psychopath whose family is deathly afraid of him. Dexter is determined to kill Trinity with his own hands, but a series of events causes him to fail to get the opportunity.

Trinity then kidnaps a 10-year old boy, whom Dexter manages to save. He finds out that Trinity actually starts his killing cycle by burying a 10-year old boy alive first to "preserve the child's innocence". Meanwhile, Deborah realises that her shooter wasn't a tall man that fits Trinity's profile, and suspects that the shooter is actually the reporter lover of her partner. The reporter's DNA shows that she's the daughter of Trinity, and they hold her for questioning.

Dexter is still determined to be the one who kills Trinity, so he plants evidence to mislead the Miami PD into chasing the wrong suspect. The reporter is released, but she later admits her guilt to Deborah. Deborah refuses to forgive her, and the reporter commits suicide in front of her.

Trinity manages to find out Dexter works in the Miami PD and confronts him in the police station, where he finds out his real identity. Dexter chases him and manages to sedate him in his van, but before he can kill him, he is stopped by the sheriff department because of a traffic offense. He becomes violent when they are determined to pursue to take action against him. He's arrested, but is released later when Rita comes to pick him up.

After he's freed, he finds out that Trinity is gone. He convinces Rita to go on vacation first, and he'll follow her there later in the day. He goes to confront Trinity in his house, but he finds out he's gone. A police SWAT team arrives unexpected, but Dexter manages to pretend he's working in the garage for forensics. He notices the shattered windscreen of Trinity's car, and realises that Trinity will go and collect his car later. He goes to the shop, removes the oilcap, and hides in the trunk. 

When Trinity's car breaks down by the roadside, Dexter comes out and puts a sleeper hold on him. He then kills Trinity, and goes home, prepared to meet Rita for their vacation. However, a message arrives on his phone with a message from Rita. He calls her back, but realises her phone is in her bag in the house. Just then, his young son, Harrison, cries from the bathroom. He rushes in and sees Rita sitting in a bathtub crimson with blood. He picks up Harrison and rushes out of the bathroom, feeling guilty about Rita's death.

Guess that's about all the main points I can remember.


----------



## Alexa

So Dexter is still a free man ? Hmm. Looks like we will have another season. 

I cannot say I'm sorry for Rita. I don't know why, but I don't like her.

Thanks a lot, thesoothsayer !


----------



## Alysheba

That was an awesome ending. It's taken me a while to respond back to this thread but I watched it a while ago. Rita always kind of irked me. I think it was more the actress that played her. I never really cared for Darla on Buffy either so that may have had something to do with it. But this season kicked last season's ass! Lithgow should get an award. He is brilliant!!


----------



## woodsman

Yeah Dexter did reach new heights, really looking forward to see what happens next as well. I wonder if they'll take more the direction of the books.


----------



## AE35Unit

Hmmm not heard of this one!


----------



## Connavar

Then you have missed one of the best shows on tv in recent years.


Dexter’s Michael C. Hall Has Cancer

Michael C Hall has his cancer coming back.    I wish him luck to get through it this time too.   He is one of my fav actors.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Alexa said:


> I cannot say I'm sorry for Rita. I don't know why, but I don't like her.


 
I'm with you on that.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Alysheba said:


> That was an awesome ending. It's taken me a while to respond back to this thread but I watched it a while ago. Rita always kind of irked me. I think it was more the actress that played her. I never really cared for Darla on Buffy either so that may have had something to do with it. But this season kicked last season's ass! Lithgow should get an award. He is brilliant!!


 
I watched the finale last night and was left staring at the screen in astonishment at the ending. What an amazing twist!

I agree with you 1000% about Lithgow's performance. It will be a crying shame if he doesn't get an Emmy for his performance.


----------



## Rothgar

Dexter gets crazier every season.  I'm surprised they've been able to keep the story fresh and gripping this long.  I hope Debra and her partner don't hook up.  Her relationships are rather repetitive.   

I didn't know Michael Hall had cancer.  I hope he is able to beat it.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Rothgar said:


> I hope Debra and her partner don't hook up. Her relationships are rather repetitive.


 
I agree. How much bad luck in relationships can one woman have? I really like Debra (and her foul mouth) but I would like to see her learn from her mistakes where relationships are concerned.

What do you think of Angel and Maria getting married? I think their love story is very sweet and I hope some random killer doesn't come along to off one of them.


----------



## Rothgar

Daisy-Boo said:


> What do you think of Angel and Maria getting married? I think their love story is very sweet and I hope some random killer doesn't come along to off one of them.


 
I guess the word we were using to describe the relationship was more along the lines of 'weird'. It reminds me of the ending of The Graduate when they are finally married and it's like now what? They did rush into the marriage. It seems like it would be a very awkward office environment, especially if they try to keep it a secret. But maybe the writers will be able to pull it off.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I also wondered how they were going to handle the office politics. 

Even though their romance came out of the blue, there is good chemistry between them. I like how they're so careful with each other. They've both made mistakes and been burnt in relationships so they treat each other tenderly. They appeal to the soppy romantic in me.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Golden Globe Awards!

--Actor, Drama: *Michael C. Hall*, "Dexter." 
--Supporting Actor, Series, Miniseries or Movie: *John Lithgow*, "Dexter." 

I just watched the clip of Michael C Hall's acceptance speech and the expression on John Lithgow's face is simply beautiful.


----------



## Connavar

They both won ?   Finally Michael C Hall gets his due credit 

Lightgow was outstanding.  I'm glad GG saw that.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Connavar said:


> They both won ? Finally Michael C Hall gets his due credit
> 
> Lightgow was outstanding. I'm glad GG saw that.


 
Michael C Hall was quite overwhelmed when he went up to accept the award. He was wearing a black knit cap but made no reference to chemo or cancer. He just looked so flustered and happy. I actually got a little tearful, especially when I saw his wife's and Lithgow's expressions as they watched him.


----------



## Allegra

Here comes the latest victim of _Dexter_ - bloody good show! I started watching the first season a couple of days ago only because I was fed up of a friend's persistent urging. Now finished the 1st season I'm so looking forward to the rest. 

It's really a refreshing, well written/made/acted show. Michael C Hall is excellent for the role, he has this outstanding presence and voice like many other film actors who are also stage actors.

Oh and I too don't like Rita. Hope she'll disappear soon.


----------



## Lenny

Another one who's late to the party.

Borrowed series one to four off my Uncle on Sunday, and I've just spent the last eleven hours watching the first (well, ten and a half - I took a break to put the chickens to bed and get some food after the first episode).

Thoroughly enjoyed it.

I'm not going to read through the thread until I've joined the horde of people patiently awaiting September and series six, but I couldn't help but notice Allegra's comment above about Rita. I'm in the other camp and don't mind her at all. It'll be interesting to see what she does at the start of series two, though.

I may have to start rationing myself from now - an episode a night, two if it's a weekend. After all, I've got a long, work-filled term ahead of me and I'll need the, ah, light relief.


----------



## Allegra

Have you done the season 4 yet, Lenny? My New Year's day was dedicated to the 2nd season and just finished the 3rd after the sleepless last night. Utterly addictive! Now I still have season 4 to look forward and after which life will be miserable.

It seems ladies and gentlemen have difference opinions about Rita. Anyone is watching the 5th? Hope she will not keep calling Dexter at the worst possible time!


----------



## Morridini

I've followed Dexter for years now, and finished the fifth season a couple of weeks back. Definitley my favorite ongoing show for the time being, I howevever I must say I felt the fifth season played it a bit too safe after the excellent and horrific ending to the fourth season.


----------



## Lenny

Currently going through the fourth, Allegra - watched the first three episodes last night, and as soon as my pizza has finished cooking I'm going to marathon the remaining nine.

Series one was good, and series two was even better. Series three wasn't as strong, IMHO - very little happened, and they main villain didn't come across as particularly threatening.

I'll leave my thoughts on series four when I've finished it.

Alas, I'm going to have to track someone with series five down when I get back up to Durham.


----------



## Lenny

My thoughts on series four are quite simple: better than series three, but not as good as the first two.

The ending really got me - it was not expected.

I'm very interested to see what series five will bring.


----------



## Allegra

Lenny said:


> Series three wasn't as strong, IMHO - very little happened, and they main villain didn't come across as particularly threatening.


 
Though not particularly threatening, Miguel Prado is an amazing charater, so well portrayed. And it proved again Harry's right, Dexter is a loner and should stay a loner. Speaking of which I came across a video clip YouTube - Comic-Con: Dexter Q&A with Fans with a not entirely unpleasant spoiler about the actress who played Rita having to leave the show for some other 'major projects' - well, good for her!  

I love all the first 3 seasons, all excellently written and acted. No one can play Dexter better than Michael C Hall, not even Johnny Depp because he doesn't have that voice to start with. 

Just got my hands on season 4, so hopefully - tonight is the night.


----------



## Connavar

Season 4 is the strongest in the series accoring to many and i belong to that group.  Season 3 was the only weak season.  S5 was quality after the great Season 4 it wasnt as sick,dangerous.


----------



## Lenny

I cracked under the pressure and got round to series five - I couldn't just leave it, particularly after the ending to series four.

It didn't start brilliantly, but it got progressively better. I don't think I've felt this on edge during a series of Dexter before, and there were times, most noticeably in the last third of the series, where there was so much tension that I could barely breathe!

The ending was very bittersweet and, I think, brought us neatly back to Dexter as he described himself in the first series - alone, pretending to have social interactions.

So, not the best start, but series five has my favourite second half, by far.

Can't wait for September!


----------



## Connavar

Yeah season 5 grew and the season would have been a very good Season 4.  But the ending,the villain couldnt compare with the great ending of season 4 and the amazing Trinity villain.  John Lithgow is by the far the best actor in the series along with MC Hall.


----------



## Morpheus42

I've seen S1E01 some time ago. Can't really remember.
As it happens some friends are planning to watch the series, starting at the beginning. (I think about 2 episodes a week or so)
Am curious as how it will be.


----------



## No One

With exception to the (excellent) first season, I'm finding myself preferring the even numbered seasons to the odd numbered seasons. 2 & 4 had some of the best tv I've ever seen, while 3 was definitely weak by their standards (still strong by most other shows' standards) and 5 grew on me as it progressed to become a very good, but not great, season.

Couldn't agree more with Connavar on John Lithgow. His scenes with his family were jaw-dropping at times.


----------



## Allegra

Yes John Lithgow is brilliant! I saw him in many films, none as impressive as the trinity killer. He found his perfect role - too bad he is not going to appear again here. And I must take back what I said about Rita, poor Rita, the ending of season 4 is heart-wrenching.


----------



## Connavar

Allegra said:


> Yes John Lithgow is brilliant! I saw him in many films, none as impressive as the trinity killer. He found his perfect role - too bad he is not going to appear again here. And I must take back what I said about Rita, poor Rita, the ending of season 4 is heart-wrenching.



Yeah season 4 ending by far the most shocking,heart-wrenching.  Rita had become a fav of mine since she changed Dexter so much. She was sweet too.


----------



## Allegra

After watching season 5 - another great one, it comes to the long wait. To fill the void I picked up the books. Finished the first one *Darkly Dreaming Dexter *which is the base of the 1st season. It's very entertaining in a book's way. The ending was a surprise, very different from the show. Now I am in the middle of the 2nd book *Dearly Devoted Dexter* and enjoying it very much. 

In Dexter's case, the good thing to read the books _after _watching the TV show is that you can visualise the characters with a perfect cast. Also as far as the books go, there are a lot more in-depth descriptions of Dexter's inner world, the Dark Passenger, the sociopathic traits, etc. The writing is very funny, vivid, snappy and sharp. It feels like Jeff Lindsay was really having a great time writing every page. And, since after 1st season the TV series veered away from the rest of the books, it makes reading more satisfactory.


----------



## Allegra

Our favourite serial killer is coming back in Oct.! Season 6 trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsvGslI_KcM


----------



## rune

I recently hired Season 3 & 4 , because it hadnt come onto a freeview channel.  Very frustrating when that happens and you've got into a series.
i really enjoy Dexter, the dark sense of humour is right up my street - LOL
And such a shock ending for Season 4!


----------



## Allegra

You'll love season 5, rune. 

More about season 6 - http://dexterseason6.net/?p=167. It looks going to be really...yummy!


----------



## ktabic

Dexter is one of those series I like, but can't watch on a regular basis. About half way through a series things seem to get boring and I have to stop watching for a couple of months. When I watch the rest, its all good, but I just can't watch it with out a mid-season break.


----------



## rune

Allegra said:


> You'll love season 5, rune.
> 
> More about season 6 - http://dexterseason6.net/?p=167. It looks going to be really...yummy!




It will be ages no doubt before I get to see it, will have to wait until the video shop get it in to hire


----------



## Allegra

Is anyone following the new season? The last season was quite good especially the religion themes and the major twist.


----------



## Lenny

So *Dexter* has finally finished. Although the sixth series didn't really grab me, I watched the seventh to see what would happen to the Deb/Dex relationship. And although the seventh series picked up when Yvonne Strahovski turned up, it was a real drag to get through, but I decided to stick it out and watch the eighth series because it was the final series.

I kind of feel like I've wasted my time.

**SPOILERS FOR THE SEASON FINALE OF DEXTER**










After watching Dexter kill Deb, dump her at sea, and seeing the wreckage of the boat he drove into the storm, when we saw Hannah walking away from camera, hand-in-hand with Harrison, and the camera cut to black I thought it was the perfect ending. As much as we had hopes for Dexter, we knew he was never going to be able to have a perfect, happy life, because that's not who he is. Time after time, we've witnessed him murdering people, and enjoying it, and there has been a strong theme running through the shoe that everyone he gets close to tends to suffer for it, particularly his family... so his sacrifice at the end was powerful, and I'll admit that it brought a tear to my eye.

Cut to black. Fade back in... he's a freakin' Logger now. That sacrifice? Yeah, we changed our minds.

I get that another theme running through the show is that Dexter is a loner, and that his attempts to lead a normal life aren't exactly wild successes, but from the moment Rita was introduced in the very first episode, Dexter as a character has been growing, and has even made real friendships and built strong relationships with the people around him. With Lumen in series five, he started to understand the happiness that a partner who knows him for what he is can bring, and with Hannah, he actually managed to find a true happiness.

But what are we left with? Eight years of character development destroyed. I feel totally cheated. I'm not going to accept the argument that Dexter has returned to his true self, because the whole show has been Dexter slowly accepting, and joining, the real world. He even threw off his Dark Passenger, and the thrill of the kill left him. 

If the camera had panned around to show Harry sat opposite Dexter at the table, then maybe it would have been a slightly better ending, but as it is Dexter still lives, except now he is living with the guilt of abandoning his child and the woman he loved, and he takes no joy from killing, so what is he going to do?

Very disappointed.

EDIT: I even kind of enjoyed the ending to *Lost* for crying out loud...

EDIT2: Man, if only... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl407-PZa3k (Fan re-write of Series 8)


----------



## Judderman

Great ending to Dexter. I think the criticisms from some of the fan base are from people wanting the predictable ending. Dexter locked up/executed. Maybe some wanted him to go off happy as he so nearly did. But that is the thing with Dexter. There are often unexpected, sometimes sad twists and these are part of what made the show great. The later seasons weren't quite as good as some of the earlier ones but they were still way above most series. I am sad that it is over.
I was shocked that Debra was killed as it seemed after the penultimate episode she would probably safely recover in hospital. But it definitely then made sense with Dexter snapping and thinking that life just couldn't turn out perfect for a monster like him. I am a little unsure about him being left alive at the end as they could have let him die in the storm but the point is that he now has to suffer a form of punishment for the rest of his life, so soon after things seemed to be great. It couldn't be a much more different place to end up compared to Miami within US. Is he now just killing random people or just brooding? Well that is something to think about. At least his son shouldn't have any reason to be a killer.

Interestingly if he hadn't abandoned the code to leave Saxon to the police then Debra would still be alive.

Lenny, I am more shocked that you preferred the Lost ending!

There are a number of negative reviews but here is a more positive one.
http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/dexter-series-finale-recap/


----------



## Judderman

I suppose there is the issue that potentially police would pursue Hannah in Argentina as Elway knew Hannah was taking him to South America. Dexter should then have sent her somewhere different to where they were originally going to fly to. Minor point though.


----------



## JagLover

We got the finale that S8 deserved (which was mostly dire rubbish)

The only way it could have been worse if Dexter launched into a rousing chorus of "i'm a lumberjack and i'm OK", or would that have made it better?


----------



## Dave

I've only just begun watching this and I'm now into Season 7. I don't really have an excuse for that. Excellent series, no doubt about that. I guess the question everyone has is at what point does it _Jump The Shark_? I obviously haven't seen the ending yet, which most people hate, but from this thread some people do like.

I've been waiting for the moment when the quality of the writing dropped, and have to say that I haven't reached it yet. I'd say the series was better when Dexter was with Rita because he did more "juggling" to keep people from knowing. Her death was a big moment of change, however, I did like the 5th and 6th Seasons too. I do think something changed during the middle to the end of the 6th Season. Now that Debs knows, things are going to have to change, but people have known about him before, and that didn't spoil it.


----------



## Vladd67

In the books Debs knew almost from the start as she was witness to conversations between Dexter and the Ice Cream Killer. She seemed to take the same view of Dexter’s killings as Harry. Also Rita’s children were trainee Dexters but I guess that was a step to far for the tv series.


----------



## Droflet

Fabulous show. It's in my permanent library. Hmm, might take another look at it. Well, it's been a few years, after all.


----------



## Dave

I've watched the final episode now. *Look away* if you are new to Dexter.

I think I see why people might be disappointed in the ending, but I also see why Dexter faked his death. He is protecting Harrison (and also Hannah if you really believe that she was just a victim of poor choices in husbands). For me, the ending made more sense than some of the earlier story-lines - I mean almost everyone knew about Dexter, but no one says anything. Oliver Stone/Daniel Vogel; could have used it as a bargaining chip. Joey Quinn knew but somehow forgot - Dexter also knew Joey was on the take, but that was years ago and couldn't be proved. There was a stack of evidence against Dexter but no one that was left alive could put it all together. It went from everyone knows, very quickly to everyone's dead. So, apart from some of the detectives coming over as very stupid, I didn't think the quality of the writing dropped. It had definitely run it's course though.


----------



## Alexa

I expected Dexter to be killed in the end. Faking his own death was kinda of a happy ending.


----------



## Judderman

Spoiler:
Does Debra saying "I thought maybe I was getting what I deserved" partially mean she feels guilt for not handing Dexter to the police?

...
Does it matter if the fans liked it ? 









						'Dexter' star Yvonne Strahovski on series finale: "It doesn’t really bother me whether people liked it or not"
					

'Dexter' actor Yvonne Strahovski has said that she isn't bothered by the poor reaction the serial killer show's finale received.




					www.nme.com


----------



## Allegra

I liked the happy ending, it is dark too, leaves a question mark: would he start 'chopping off the bad trees again' (Michael C Hall's word)?  It would be too simple just to have him killed in the end. 

What he says: Michael C. Hall: 'Sometimes I Wish Dexter Had Died' - IGN


----------



## Dave

That was 2014. I can quite imagine him never wanting to ever play Dexter again back in 2014, but in 2025 or 2030, looking at his pension prospects and having a quite different view. We've seen revivals of some extremely old shows recently (with a very hit and miss record on those). Not killing off Dexter certainly left that door wide open. Whether it would be a good idea or not I couldn't say.

The 4th season was certainly the best and had the most shocking ending. Any sequel is very unlikely to beat that quailty. However, I think _Better Call Sau_l is better than _Breaking Bad_, _Star Trek TNG_ better than _Star Trek_ and _Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads_ better than _The Likely Lads_, to name a few.


----------



## Alexa

After all those sordid crimes, a new life far away from the police is a good end for Dexter. He deseves a 2nd chance.


----------



## MikeAnderson

1st four seasons were epic; some of the best TV ever created. After season 5, it degraded.

I hated that ending, especially when I heard they had an alternate ending where the viewer discovers Dexter's been telling his story while strapped to a gurney awaiting execution by lethal injection. That would have been the ending to save the show.


----------



## Judderman

If the books have about his children becoming killers I suppose a series reprisal a decade or more down the line could have him somehow connecting with his family again and a similar story happening with the child. With some conflict on whether Dexter wants to pass on the "family business". Obviously his character would have developed over the years. Presumably Dexter doing less killing if he wasn't to get caught out at some point.

The story during wait for execution seems a rather grim ending alternative. The show often, not always, had a more light hearted style.


----------



## Narkalui

I think the John Lithgow series was easily the best and the series with Julia Styles and Jonny Lee Miller was probably the most forgettable.

Edit: And I'm with Mike on the ending, it was anti-climactic to say the least


----------



## Allegra

Dexter is coming back! Now that ending makes all the sense. 









						Dexter to return for a new season after eight-year break
					

Production kicks off later this year and it's likely to be broadcast in autumn 2021 in the US.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Droflet

Hmm, Mister Skeptical here again. As much as I would love to see Dexter again, this looks like another money grab by the studio. They have the original show runner on board, and Mr Hall, so hmm, we'll see. Walks off mumbling.


----------



## Dave

About that ending?


----------



## Judderman

Excellent news! The early seasons will be hard to match but there must be potential for a good story in there.


----------



## JJewel

From what I remember, didnt the book end really badly, where their was a group conscious for all serial killers?

I remember enjoying the earlier stuff then thinking what utter tosh the last one was.


----------



## AE35Unit

Just has this in my Google feed









						'Dexter': Will the Revival Include the Alternate Ending?
					

Amid the news of the 'Dexter' revival, we're wondering if the famed alternate ending will be used to wrap the show.




					www.cheatsheet.com


----------



## Lenny

With the news of the new series, and with time to kill whilst the fifth series of *The Expanse* is drip-fed to us (I love it, but I've lost all patience with watching things weeks to week, so I'm waiting), I thought I'd revisit *Dexter*. It was the first thing I ever binged (series 1-5, almost ten years to the day!), it was the first series that made watching weekly releases feel like a chore (series 6-7, when I should have been revising or finding a job...), and, as with every first, I cannot forget the finale... and the intense disappointment. In fact:



Lenny said:


> So *Dexter* has finally finished. Although the sixth series didn't really grab me, I watched the seventh to see what would happen to the Deb/Dex relationship. And although the seventh series picked up when Yvonne Strahovski turned up, it was a real drag to get through, but I decided to stick it out and watch the eighth series because it was the final series.
> 
> I kind of feel like I've wasted my time.



You know what? Past Lenny was, like, sooo melodramatic. I don't know if it's time, if it's the binge rather than week-to-week over three years, or if it's the thousands of hours I've since racked up training my TV muscle on shows of all qualities, but I actually really enjoyed my rewatch, and I'll even miss it (until series nine starts).

Sure, all of the flaws are still there (from the very first episode, too). I still don't give a toss about such-and-such's relationship woes, or thingy doing a workplace spin on 2020 politics, and, my word, the less about unexpected love interests the better. I still don't believe for a second the motivation behind any of the bonkers decision making. And I doubt even the combined pantheons of all the religions in the world could scrump up enough miracle dust to even half-ass an excuse for all of the convenience Dex is blessed with. But it all somehow comes together in a way that makes *Dexter* a watch that can merit tolerating the bad.

Almost every series surprised me in some way. Major arcs and big characters I hated, like Lila, or Miguel Prado's journey, actually made sense this time. I even get the finale. Well, I still don't get the last couple of minutes, but I get the episode. I get what they were trying to do and how we got to that point. It's almost as if a prerequisite for the show is to forget 99% of the detail but retain the memory of the disappointment of finishing your first watch.

In my previous _"I've just finished *Dexter*..."_ post I made a comment about how I even enjoyed the *Lost* finale, as a way to illustrate how poor I thought this one was. On reflection, I'd probably put *Dexter* and *Lost* in the same boat - shows that got everyone talking, that should have ended much earlier, and that garnered so much bad will that they've become tarnished and held up as an example of what not to do. Two shows that suffered for their own hype. Two good shows. Go in to either safe in the knowledge that you're wasting ~90 hours, expecting the car crash of an ending, and you'll uncover what makes them worth it.

On that note, see you all in 2028 in the *Game of Thrones* thread.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lenny said:


> With the news of the new series, and with time to kill whilst the fifth series of *The Expanse* is drip-fed to us (I love it, but I've lost all patience with watching things weeks to week, so I'm waiting), I thought I'd revisit *Dexter*. It was the first thing I ever binged (series 1-5, almost ten years to the day!), it was the first series that made watching weekly releases feel like a chore (series 6-7, when I should have been revising or finding a job...), and, as with every first, I cannot forget the finale... and the intense disappointment. In fact:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Past Lenny was, like, sooo melodramatic. I don't know if it's time, if it's the binge rather than week-to-week over three years, or if it's the thousands of hours I've since racked up training my TV muscle on shows of all qualities, but I actually really enjoyed my rewatch, and I'll even miss it (until series nine starts).
> 
> Sure, all of the flaws are still there (from the very first episode, too). I still don't give a toss about such-and-such's relationship woes, or thingy doing a workplace spin on 2020 politics, and, my word, the less about unexpected love interests the better. I still don't believe for a second the motivation behind any of the bonkers decision making. And I doubt even the combined pantheons of all the religions in the world could scrump up enough miracle dust to even half-ass an excuse for all of the convenience Dex is blessed with. But it all somehow comes together in a way that makes *Dexter* a watch that can merit tolerating the bad.
> 
> Almost every series surprised me in some way. Major arcs and big characters I hated, like Lila, or Miguel Prado's journey, actually made sense this time. I even get the finale. Well, I still don't get the last couple of minutes, but I get the episode. I get what they were trying to do and how we got to that point. It's almost as if a prerequisite for the show is to forget 99% of the detail but retain the memory of the disappointment of finishing your first watch.
> 
> In my previous _"I've just finished *Dexter*..."_ post I made a comment about how I even enjoyed the *Lost* finale, as a way to illustrate how poor I thought this one was. On reflection, I'd probably put *Dexter* and *Lost* in the same boat - shows that got everyone talking, that should have ended much earlier, and that garnered so much bad will that they've become tarnished and held up as an example of what not to do. Two shows that suffered for their own hype. Two good shows. Go in to either safe in the knowledge that you're wasting ~90 hours, expecting the car crash of an ending, and you'll uncover what makes them worth it.
> 
> On that note, see you all in 2028 in the *Game of Thrones* thread.


I finally decided to start watching Game of Thrones, see what the fuss is about. Not a big fan. Its like listening to someone sing in just one note all the way through. Boring.


----------



## AE35Unit

Just had this notification from Imdb 









						Dexter - Season 9 Teaser | IMDb
					

America's favorite serial killer Dexter Morgan is back on this fall. Starring Michael C. Hall.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Allegra

Looks good!


----------



## Dave

So, who's watching _Dexter: New Blood_?


----------



## AE35Unit

Dave said:


> So, who's watching _Dexter: New Blood_?


Watched the first episode. That'll do


----------



## Judderman

Yes, the wait is over. 
I enjoyed the first three episodes. Definitely not peak Dexter, perhaps a little slower and less humour on show, but very watchable and I’m glad he’s back. Developing the classic Dexter big bad guy hunt while juggling relationships and outwitting detectives type story.


----------



## Av Demeisen

I'm very happy with episodes 3 & 4. Dexter's back. (Seasons 6, 7 & 8 were unwatchable imo.)


----------



## Lenny

Agreed. Watched the first four, and whilst it's certainly not reaching the heights of the series in its prime, it is skewing towards "enjoyable". I'm liking the interaction with the Dark Passenger, the story is low-key but interesting (not having a bonkers big bad, like in the last couple of series of the original run, helps keep it grounded), and I'm appreciating


Spoiler



the change of location, and the minimal crossover from the original run. Don't get me wrong, *Dexter* is Miami, but the fresh start sheds a lot of the baggage, whilst also serving to highlight how far Dexter himself has come from the emotionless shell pretending to be a human that we were introduced to way back when.


. Above all, it feels comfortably *Dexter *(even if the first episode was somewhat clunky), and I'm glad to be back in this universe, eagerly awaiting each new episode.

And honestly, I wouldn't mind a second series following this (if it's of similar theme and writing).


----------



## therapist

I watched the first four. I'm liking it so far. The new setting feels cozy. I am really liking 



Spoiler: ep 3/4 spoilers



Harrison. Love how independant and proactive he is. I liked how he stood up for Ethan. That little friendship was sweet (until it wasn't), he


 is a highlight for me. I wish we wern't doing the Deb hallucination thing though.


----------



## AE35Unit

I don't think I'll be watching any more episodes.


----------



## Judderman

Episode 4 was superb. A disturbing twist at times, and great drama. Back to my favourite! Episode 5 good too.
Also appears like we should get more seasons.
I miss the old starting sequence music, but this is a slightly darker show now.


----------



## AE35Unit

Not seen any of it after the first episode.


----------



## Judderman

Also even though the story is obviously not realistic somehow I am never shaking my head with disbelief like in a lot of fiction series. That said there have been a couple of "coincidences" that came up in how people meet.


----------



## Judderman

Episode 6 started a little slower, with some work on the characters, but the last 15 minutes had some great drama. Good stuff.


----------



## Judderman

Episode 7 very enjoyable too! The season is turning out well above my expectations. Close to what I hoped after the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Judderman

Dexter New Blood has been an excellent season. Entertaining throughout. Sad it is over though.
Recently we haven’t been watching much of weekly screened dramas, rather than binging, so it was great to have a highlight to look forward to each week.

Of course the ending wasn’t perfect, and still some people complain about it, but I think it was a suitable one overall. We can nitpick on details.


----------

